
GeoGebra Augmented Reality - ColinWright
https://itunes.apple.com/app/geogebra-augmented-reality/id1276964610
======
rtkwe
Weird I tried searching the app directly in the store on my iPad and it didn't
come up. Had to come here and go through this link to get to it.

~~~
yosyp
Have you updated to iOS 11? I couldn't find it in the App Store without
updating, since the app is only for iOS 11.

~~~
rtkwe
Yes I have updated. Just checked and I can see it now. Betting it was just a
delay in the search results being updated like another reply suggested.

------
ideonexus
The coolest augmented reality setup is UCDavis Augmented Reality Sandbox,
which uses a projector, an Xbox kinect, and sandbox that lets you wiggle your
fingers to create rain, dig rivers and lakes, and see how water flows through
an environment. My kids and I were blown away by it at a science festival last
year. It's all open source and you could build your own for less than $500 I
think:

[https://arsandbox.ucdavis.edu/](https://arsandbox.ucdavis.edu/)

~~~
tuukkah
The most impressive prototype I've seen in that direction (although it's not
pure AR) was inFORM from MIT Media Lab in 2013:
[https://tangible.media.mit.edu/project/inform/](https://tangible.media.mit.edu/project/inform/)

------
doomlaser
The current problem I have with AR implementations is they require the user to
assist in a relatively slow scanning process of the immediate environment
before recognizing geometry. This has to be done every time you use AR. The
geometry recognition isn't all that great, can't handle occlusion, eats
battery, etc.

Lots of potential, but even with ARKit as the current industry leader, it's
still pretty rough. We need LIDAR for phones or something.

------
fibo
How, there is a Klein Bottle there

------
tw1010
The floodgates of AR are about to open in the next few months. This is an
interesting time.

~~~
empath75
I’ve looked at a few ar apps on the App Store and I genuinely don’t get the
appeal. And I own an oculus. Staring at the world through a phone seeems like
a terrible user interface.

~~~
usaphp
I am pretty sure Apple will release some sort of lightweight glasses which
just add those AR objects into your view. I doubt they except AR to become big
thing just by using a tiny phone screen

